# wax melter for candles



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVSI7fsRuZg

or if you handy you could wire up one of the PIDs people are using for band heater vaporizers 
something like https://www.ebay.com/itm/110V-240V-...-Temperature-Controller-Kits-US-/113201321124 (I didn't look a the specks too hard)


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Look on eBay for presto pots. Great temperature control and have spouts for pouring.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MELTING-POT-WAX-MELTER-MELTING-LARGE-6-QUART-PRO-SERIES-SPOUT-/230617541409


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Not cheap, but it's going to be what you're looking for. Maxant has a 6GT wax melter. I too have found the temp of the wax is very important when making candles. To this point for small candles I heat the wax up in a 6 cup pyrex. Once the wax is beginning to cool and solidify on the edge it's ready to pour. For dipped candles I've got a 5 gallon pot (with water) that I put a large tube in to melt the wax. I'll be going to the Maxant 6GT if I ever get my candle sales going above the 10-20# of candles I currently sell.


----------



## TNTBEES (Apr 14, 2012)

We bought one of the bigger ones on ebay last year. It worked great from March until to October. Then it started leaking out the bottom. When we bought it, it had a one year warranty. The company out of Florida wouldn't stand behind it. They said that the Chinese company they get them from wouldn't stand behind it, so they didn't feel they needed to. They changed the warranty to 6 months and accused me of melting something caustic besides beeswax. So we were out over $300.


----------

